
Buried metal artefacts gather stories on their surfaces - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/07/04/buried-metal-artefacts-gather-stories-on-their-surfaces
======
sohkamyung
Open Access Paper referenced in the article at [1]

[1]
[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsomega.9b00569](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsomega.9b00569)

